# 80 degree angled smith mach for squats .



## Ironbuilt (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok my description of degree maybe off but everyone has seen the non verticle smith machines right? 
I saw this trainer teaching some girl how to squat using it but he is so dam stupid  shes facing direction of the hooks so when she comes down bar is forcing her forward. Know what i mean? Lmao
If u have hooks on your back as u come down bar is over your ass like a squat.. 
I tell him,  he gets all stupid on me, and topper hes one of the gyms so called" best"
You guys see this  at your gym?  Know what im saying?  Lol


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 2, 2013)

LOL.  Nice piece of equipment thanks to the subtle angle.  Too bad he screwed the pooch on that.  I'm sure the shearing force on her patellas was the "best".


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 2, 2013)

Probably the same guy I seen training an 80 year old on the hip sled while benching or squatting on a stability ball.  They must be much more advanced than us!


----------



## AtomAnt (Oct 2, 2013)

I know what you're saying and that is freaking moronic! The angle of the machine is designed so you can remain upright on the squat and that just defeats the purpose...

 I would have had to say something in that instance


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 2, 2013)

I said to him and the girl he was getting paid to train i have a great orthopedic surgeon when she and your next client blows there knees out or back gets tweaked.. whats funny is two identical smith side by side one is opposite direction of the other! Lol..  i know herb is legal here but...


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 2, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> I said to him and the girl he was getting paid to train i have a great orthopedic surgeon when she and your next client blows there knees out or back gets tweaked.. whats funny is two identical smith side by side one is opposite direction of the other! Lol..  i know herb is legal here but...



Stupidity, the natural high.
:action-smiley-060:


----------



## xmen1234 (Oct 2, 2013)

See it all the time.  

The best is when I saw a guy doing *leg presses* in the *Hack Squat Machine*.  I wanted to take a pic, but I didn't have my phone with me.


----------



## swolesearcher (Oct 2, 2013)

every gym has their idiots.. lol


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Enigmatic707 (Oct 3, 2013)

Epic


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 3, 2013)

I would never traina client into using a smith for squats . That is just me though. I have been injurred using a smith for squatting. 
Maybe because I had a pretty big bb squat and avery grooved in groove 
for that lift.That felt as unnatural as dipping mywet hand into sand then trying to
J/O. Just like my body fighting against itself. So unnatural. There are plenty of good applications in leg work with a smith but for me squatting is an absoute no no in a smith.Ok enuff yaking heading to the gym.. T


----------



## d2r2ddd (Oct 3, 2013)

Multi tasking exercise


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 3, 2013)

d2r2ddd said:


> Multi tasking exercise



Yep, you can strain both lumbar and cervical vertebrae simultaneously.
WIN!


----------



## swolesearcher (Oct 3, 2013)

The Grim Repper said:


>



holy fuck


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey that pic above got the wheels turning. Wonder if I could do strapped dead hang power cleans on that balance ball.

If you know what theY are picture the movement while looking at the "guy" squatting on the balance ball.. Making my self laugh 
with the image... T


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 4, 2013)

MoFo said:


> holy fuck



I seen a trainer doing this to a 70+ year man, with a bar no less.  I just shook my head and walked away:banghead:.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 4, 2013)

I worked as a trainer for both Bally's and NYSC for a while.  Great experience and our trainers - none of em ever pulled that crap on clients.  Now the trainers themselves would torture each other with some wild stuff just for fun, but we would step in if the pain train was coming to pick up a client/member doing some dumb ass shit.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 4, 2013)

New exercise today was invented by an untrained 20 something. 
"The Funky Chicken".  Seated dip machine with the dip bars that cantilever wide or close .. She had seat way to low.. Handles flipped to the wide side and she was trying to shove her delts into her ears and she was pushing down in a bowlegged fashion with her arms!   Kinda like hillbilly scarecrow dancing I did while on moonshine, circa 1980..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 5, 2013)

Lol .. Herky Jerky Friday at the gym. Same guy always does it, imaginary lat syndrome. Any hammerstrength plate loaded machine or cable training is a jerk up , then let weight fall and slam with gravity. Bamm .. Bamm. Bamm.. With lips doin tisp tisp tisp to annoy the heck outa me..


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 5, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol .. Herky Jerky Friday at the gym. Same guy always does it, imaginary lat syndrome. Any hammerstrength plate loaded machine or cable training is a jerk up , then let weight fall and slam with gravity. Bamm .. Bamm. Bamm.. With lips doin tisp tisp tisp to annoy the heck outa me..



This is exactly why I go to Planet Fitness!!  Damn meatheads!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 6, 2013)

Heres the Mark Spitz swim trainer in action.

Gym Clowns - YouTube


----------

